# MFC.71DLL was not found



## Jack Hotz (Feb 21, 2000)

If I try to open Pinnacle Studio or install Roxio software the following message comes up:

 This application has failed to start because MFC.71DLL was not found. Re-installing the application may fix this problem.

However MFC.71DLL does exist in C:\WINDOWS\system32. A friend gave me a copy of his MFC.71DLL which I tried to drag into that folder. But the following message came up:

Cannot move mfc71; A file with the name already exists. Specify a different file name.

So I am not able to delete, remove, or replace the existing file.

Any ideas on solving this dilemma?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Firstly, there should be no such file as MFC.71DLL in my opinion. That is the fist concern.

I hope it's MFC71.DLL (the position of the "." is ctitical).

DLL (Dynamic Link Library) files are often version specific as well, the error could be reported if your version is incorrect (in that it has been replaced by an older version in some recent software install). 

Replacing would have to be done in Safe Mode, however as system files are "in use" and locked. Even in Safe Mode some are locked.


----------



## Jack Hotz (Feb 21, 2000)

Yes, you are right. It is MFC71.DLL.

It wouldn't delete in Safe Mode. Any other ideas?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Then doing what the original message suggests may be the appropriate method, reinstalling Pinnicle Studio.


----------



## Jack Hotz (Feb 21, 2000)

FYI: My problem has been solved!

I ran chkdsk and found that MFC71.DLL was removed from my system32 folder.

Then I replaced it with another copy from a friend and no longer get the error message.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Great!
Sounds like it was corrupt.


----------

